# How to claim points for Recognised Overseas Qualification for new points test Jul'11



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

I had applied for PASA from ACS before July 2011(before new points system) and got assessment letter today as :
"...Suitable under PIM3-GROUP-A (Analyst Programmer)..."

The letter only mentions the above information and nothing about my _education_.

*How can I claim 15 points for my Bachelors Engineering Degree done Overseas?*

DIAC expects that an advice should be provided by assessing authority on the asssessment letter...but ACS has not done that in my case even though they knew points test has changed and that they should also have changed their letter format to include the "_Advice on overseas Education_" as to how it compares with AQF.


PLEASE HELPPPPPPPPPPPPP.............................http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

I am also in similar situation. I got my skills assessed on Nov'10 and the ACS result letter just mentions Group B without specifying my qualification is Bachelor or Diploma. Now I am not sure whether DIAC will consider 15 points for my bachelor degree or not.


----------



## topteer (Jul 15, 2011)

mosinn said:


> I had applied for PASA from ACS before July 2011(before new points system) and got assessment letter today as :
> "...Suitable under PIM3-GROUP-A (Analyst Programmer)..."
> 
> The letter only mentions the above information and nothing about my _education_.
> ...


So did you submit your DIAC document?


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

topteer said:


> So did you submit your DIAC document?


No.... 
not yet


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi mosinn,

even i am in the same situation... Have raised the query to DIAC.. once they reply I will update you...

by the way when u got the result letter? I heard ppl who got PDF result (after 15th aug) had oz equivalent qualification mention in the letter...

u can also refer thread started by optimus_prime... same thing is being discussed there also...


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

*Please let me know how to ask ACS for a revised letter mentioning Qualification*

Please let me know how to ask ACS for a revised assessment letter mentioning that my overseas Qualification is equivalent to Australian?????


Please Help


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

mosinn said:


> Please let me know how to ask ACS for a revised assessment letter mentioning that my overseas Qualification is equivalent to Australian?????
> 
> 
> Please Help


just send a mail to your case officer and explain him/her that you also want your educational qualifications also assessed.

They will send you result in PDF in a weeks time.


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.


I did contact my case officer and he replied that I should send him back the original letter and he will send me the PDF.

Why do they need the original for. What if it gets lost in transit?

Can anyone help...


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

mosinn said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> I did contact my case officer and he replied that I should send him back the original letter and he will send me the PDF.
> ...



That's strange... For me they didn't ask for original one...

If they are asking, send it across... Make sure u keep a scanned copy with you...


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

may82 said:


> Hi mosinn,
> 
> even i am in the same situation... Have raised the query to DIAC.. once they reply I will update you...
> 
> ...


Hi May82,
I am also in the same situation where qualifications were not mentioned in the ACS letter issued in Mar 2011 and I already applied in Oct 2011 for 175 online.

Could you please post what is the answer you got from DIAC after you raised the query to DIAC.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mandhani said:


> Hi May82,
> I am also in the same situation where qualifications were not mentioned in the ACS letter issued in Mar 2011 and I already applied in Oct 2011 for 175 online.
> 
> Could you please post what is the answer you got from DIAC after you raised the query to DIAC.


ACS mentions only to say if its equivalent to australian UG /PG qualification. However DIAC points is for overseas UG / PG and it doesn't need to be validated against the OZ degrees unless otherwise stated. 

If you have the degree certificates, marksheets and valid skills assessment using the same degree... then that would suffice. You need not ask ACS to mention it again as they have started this mentioning of this in the letter only recently. So i believe, you shouldn't worry too much on this.

Good Luck.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

kabilan said:


> I am also in similar situation. I got my skills assessed on Nov'10 and the ACS result letter just mentions Group B without specifying my qualification is Bachelor or Diploma. Now I am not sure whether DIAC will consider 15 points for my bachelor degree or not.


Dear Kabilan,

Did u get to know how much points do You get in your overseas qualification. I was also given ACS PIM 3 group B and I applied for visa on 8th march 2012. Just wanted to know how much points will I get for my education.


----------



## goswami_sm (Nov 19, 2011)

In certain cases (like RPL), ACS may not provide assessment for education equivalent to australian qualification. For such scenarios you will need to get an education only assessment done from Vettassess for claiming the education points. I believe this can be done parallely after filing your application with DIAC. 

Please verify this information before making any conclusions.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Following this thread to know the outcome. I will also apply through RPL, another worry...duh


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

goswami_sm said:


> In certain cases (like RPL), ACS may not provide assessment for education equivalent to australian qualification. For such scenarios you will need to get an education only assessment done from Vettassess for claiming the education points. I believe this can be done parallely after filing your application with DIAC.
> 
> Please verify this information before making any conclusions.


According to my understanding, RPL is for those who don't have a decent qualification. I do have an MS Computer Science (Course Work Completed) but the problem is that at the time of assessment, my agent didn't submit my MS transcripts because he was so confident that I would get an approval with my BS Computer Science Degree( I also have a Three Years BS Computer Science Degree). My Real concern is "would the CO considers this while finalizing my visa application". I mean would he gives me 15 points for my education or 10 points? (since ACS had put me in ACS PIM3 group B).


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.

I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.

Two days ago I received my ACS skill assessment with the following details.

• Your Master of Information Systems from university of xxxx completed November 2011 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Master of Information Technology from university of xxxx completed August 2010 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Bachelor of Computer Application from xxxx University completed March 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associated Degree with a major in computing

Which means my overseas bachelor degree is not equivalent to Australian bachelor degree, however my both master degree is comparable to Australian Master degree.

According to immigration website they says
"At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard.

To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."

So my question is that do I qualify to claim 15 points for the qualification if my bachelor is not equivalent?

Please help me guys with your understanding and personal experience.


----------

